# How do you convert .lit files?



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

I was looking for the link to the program that converts MS reader .lit to a format Pheobe can read. I can't seem to find it though


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

It's AmberLit converter.

ABC Amber LIT Converter Freeware: http://www.processtext.com/abclit.html

L


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Leslie said:


> It's AmberLit converter.
> 
> ABC Amber LIT Converter Freeware: http://www.processtext.com/abclit.html
> 
> L


So what file should I format it to for my kindle?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

chobitz said:


> So what file should I format it to for my kindle?


.txt is probably easiest. You can transfer that right to the Kindle with the USB, or email it to your Kindle.

L


----------



## TheJohnNewton (Nov 2, 2008)

I convert to pdb (palm).  It also works right on the Kindle.  I guess if you have the interest you could convert a book to each and look for differences.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

Leslie said:


> .txt is probably easiest. You can transfer that right to the Kindle with the USB, or email it to your Kindle.
> 
> L


I thought the e-mail conversion utility was on vacation?


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

How do you convert .lit files? 

You don't, they convert you.

not helpful but it is late.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> How do you convert .lit files?
> 
> You don't, they convert you.












For the kids who didn't get it.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> For the kids who didn't get it.


One of my favorite shows in Branson!


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

Noooooooooooooo.  Branson is something you drive THROUGH.  Not something you drive "to."


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Noooooooooooooo. Branson is something you drive THROUGH. Not something you drive "to."


I agree, but I took my parents there for their 50th anniversary at their request and his was the only show I got to pick and the only one I liked!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I thought the e-mail conversion utility was on vacation?


It seems to be on vacation for PDF files, but I sent a .doc and a .prc file and they showed right up.

L


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

chobitz said:


> I was looking for the link to the program that converts MS reader .lit to a format Pheobe can read. I can't seem to find it though


The best way to do this is with lit2mobi (part of the mobi2mobi package). It's very fast and doesn't put advertisements for itself in the file as the Amber program does.

Mike


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I've used that Convert Lit program before on my Windows Mobile PDA.....I'm just glad they changed the acronym they were using originally


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Chad Winters said:


> I've used that Convert Lit program before on my Windows Mobile PDA.....I'm just glad they changed the acronym they were using originally


 I can imagine. . . .I think . . . .did they _really_? Wow.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Leslie said:


> It seems to be on vacation for PDF files, but I sent a .doc and a .prc file and they showed right up.
> 
> L


And the PDF just showed up, 24 hours later!

L


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

Chad Winters said:


> I've used that Convert Lit program before on my Windows Mobile PDA.....I'm just glad they changed the acronym they were using originally


*having a Jason Mewes moment*

I AM THE MASTER OF THE........

(I don't care how nonsensical this appears. LR will bust a gut when she reads this.  )


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

the download link is still the same: "http://www.convertlit.com/clit18src.zip"
although I think they had to make a separate file for ISPs that kept censoring the file


----------

